# Hintergrund ändert sich automatisch!



## NOOKYN (10. März 2009)

*Hintergrund ändert sich automatisch!*

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem, eig. läuft mein System perfekt. Alles sowie es soll, nur eines stört mich extrem.

Und zwar ändert sich nach jedem Neustart mein Hintergrund automatisch in Grau, obwohl ich halt selber nichts verändert habe. Auch in Eigenschaften ist mein Wallpaper zu sehen nur auf dem Monitor halt nicht. 

Sondern nur die angegeben Farbe. Was kann ich da machen ?! 
Es nervt schon ganz schön.

Auf dem angehängten Bild sieht man das Problem auch noch einmal:


----------



## Schluwel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hintergrund ändert sich automatisch!*

versuch mal display fusion dir runterzuladen und änder damit hintergrund.. mal schauen ob es geht^^


----------



## HollomaN (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hintergrund ändert sich automatisch!*

kann es sein das dein system den wallpaper nicht findet und deswegen automatisch auf das graue hintergrundbild umspringt?


----------



## NOOKYN (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hintergrund ändert sich automatisch!*

War ja sonst auch nie, und ich habe die Wallpaper alle in einem extra ordner. Hat sonst auch immer geklappt.


----------



## NOOKYN (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hintergrund ändert sich automatisch!*

CLOSED! Habs hingekriegt, weiß zwar nicht wieso aber i.wie lag es doch an dem Speicherort. 

Habe den Ordner jetzt einfach wo anders gespeichert, und jetzt gehts wunderbar.


----------



## HollomaN (11. März 2009)

*AW: Hintergrund ändert sich automatisch!*

siehste. hab ich mir doch fast gedacht. viel spaß noch.


----------

